# AVG with server 2003



## houdini_29 (Jan 3, 2007)

Can I install AVG into a server 2003? Would I lose anything ? Also I surf the web with it too.. is that ok?

Thanks


----------



## houdini_29 (Jan 3, 2007)

can anyone help me?


----------



## Modfather (Jan 11, 2008)

Alright Mate,

You can install AVG thats no problem but im really not sure how well protected your network will be,i like AVG but to secure a whole network im not to sure, sorry


----------



## siedentop (Jan 20, 2008)

I use AVG Server edition and Email Server edition and am quite happy with the virus protection.

Do you mean you have AVG on the workstation you surf the web with, or that you use the Win 2003 server to surf the web? I have a number of clients that use AVG on their workstations, it does fine. If you are using the server to do your websurfing on, you need to have your head (and the machine) examined.


----------

